
1TB of police body camera videos found in public databases - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/01/miami_police_bodycams_leaked/
======
tyingq
_" Following the forum's links led Tate to police video clips that had been
stored insecurely in what he described as a few open MongoDB and mySQL
databases."_

The gift that keeps on giving.

